# It is not a Job it is your Business:



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Been on this board for awhile and keep on reading many of you treating your driving time as a job and not as your own business, so I am here to tell all of you to start treating this as your business…

The Gig platforms want to treat us as independent contractors so they can skirt around certain laws that would require them to pay us a certain way and give us benefits, so then all of you should tell these Gig platforms that they work for you and not the other way around…

Now most of you will laugh and say “ enjoy being deactivated” but I have been working these Gig companies since 2020 as a business and not as their employee and that is why I will not jump through the hoops many of you will.

Fact is Dara and others want you to stay thinking you are their employee but if all of you start telling Dara and the rest that they work for you and start rejecting offers and rejecting their demands then you will see the change.

Sure, they can hire more driver’s but over time they will run out of driver’s and either will have to change or go out of business.

Uber and the other Gig companies are your marketing device to gain business and it should be used in that manner and once you start doing this you will discover you will profit more and have less stress.

If Uber says you work for them then tell them to start paying your taxes, supply the vehicle and insurance, supply all your benefits and leave time and watch how fast they reverse that comment.

We have a contract with Uber and other Gig companies and their job is to supply us a platform that works and riders that we will accept on the pay scale we want and not the other way around where they tell us where we will work at the pay rate we will accept.

So again treat this as your business and not as a job!


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Hear, Hear!


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

A business in which you can be deactivated any minute.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Hexonxonx said:


> A business in which you can be deactivated any minute.


You business can also be closed because of lack of customers…

Agencies can stop carrying you at any time, so it is still a business and should be treated as one…


----------



## neodriver (Jun 11, 2018)

For me it's not a job or business, it's just a gig, things are bad already with low paying orders and one app isn't enough, when things get absolutely bad I'm out of the gig.


----------



## Gman67 (Aug 19, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Been on this board for awhile and keep on reading many of you treating your driving time as a job and not as your own business, so I am here to tell all of you to start treating this as your business…
> 
> The Gig platforms want to treat us as independent contractors so they can skirt around certain laws that would require them to pay us a certain way and give us benefits, so then all of you should tell these Gig platforms that they work for you and not the other way around…
> 
> ...


I agree with most of what you are saying, but what demands are you talking about? I've been running this business full time for 4 years and I've never had anyone demand anything. Heck, I've never actually spoken to a live person in all these years. I don't know, maybe it's different in your market. Also, what contract are you referring to? Uber/Lyft are just apps, I don't have a contract with them. They're tools, just like my eBay app, my Wall Street Journal app or even my Taco Bell app. I certainly don't have a contract with Taco Bell although they should give me some stock in the company, as many times as I've eaten there, lol. But, yes, this is your business, you are not an employee. You are absolutely correct. Work it to make money, forget about points, that little con is just smoke and mirrors. Accept rides/orders that are best for your bottom line and decline everything else. Don't be afraid cancel judiciously. Despite the myths, you're not going to get deactivated for cancelling. My rate has hovered around 40% for 3 years. Like I said, maybe it's different in your market. I am well aware how widely Uber's operation differ from region to region as does the profiting capabilities.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

8 years it's my business. But I do another platform and have my own passengers too.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Well... I don't think it's a job and definitely not a personal business. It's basically a slot machine.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Slot machines have much larger payouts.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Slot machines have much larger payouts.


true


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Not a Job. Not a business.









It's Not Just a Job. It's an Adventure.


This weekend reinforced the notion of both the wildly random nature of this work, as well as how a teeny tiny cog of a job like this rideshare gig can occasionally provide opportunities to make a lasting difference in the life of a pax. One of my favorite aspects of Ubering is when a random set...




 www.uberpeople.net


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> but if all of you start telling Dara and the rest that they work for you and start rejecting offers and rejecting their demands then you will see the change.


That's how I roll. I've been doing my part. I don't write messages or letters or make phone calls to voicemail. I reject, ignore, and accept however I please. That's how I communicate.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

If it were truly your business, you’d have transparency and would know the exact pickup/dropoff locations before you accept, you would know the identity of the person(s) you’re picking up (not random fake names like Mr. T), and you’d have the ability to carry a firearm without the possibility of deactivation. And most importantly, you’d have the ability to set the pay and negotiate it, if it were your own business.

it is a means to make money, while having some autonomy and flexibility.


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

Hexonxonx said:


> A business in which you can be deactivated any minute.


For lemonade stand pay.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

StOOber said:


> For lemonade stand pay.


----------



## pohunohi27 (9 mo ago)

neodriver said:


> For me it's not a job or business, it's just a gig, things are bad already with low paying orders and one app isn't enough, when things get absolutely bad I'm out of the gig.


The problem with what you’re saying is things are already really really bad but like a heroin addict you will keep driving and serve your master because you don’t control your own destiny you just think you do.


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

Zero trips, zero hours online? How many hours? How many miles? How much fuel? What’s your car cost? Lemonade stand money bro.


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

Also, this is the week leading up to July 4th, show me the weeks after the 4th, show me the idle hours, the gas, the car expenses. It’s a shit tier job, sub minimum wages.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Invisible said:


> you would know the identity of the person(s) you’re picking up (not random fake names like Mr. T


I delivered to Bigbooty J yesterday!
Unfortunately, it was a leave at door. Crap!!


----------

